# Adding substrate prior to setup



## flappinganimal (28 May 2016)

Hi everyone. I'm returning to the hobby after a few years break. In the past I've kept Tanganyikan cichlids with just rocks and had a very low tech planted tank. This time im really focusing my efforts of the aquascape. I'll be setting up my Juwel Lido 200 when my plants arrive next week. I think I've got all the equipment I need but am unsure if I've got enough substrate. I'll be using a mix of jbl volcano mineral and ADA power sand for the base with ADA bacter 100 then ADA amazionia powder soil. So my question is (got there eventually haha) can I add my substrate to the tank now to see if I have the correct amounts for the aquascape I hope to achieve? If I kept it moist by spraying and covering with plastic or cling film would that be ok until the plants arrive in a few days? I just don't want to have my plants turn up and not be able to get them in because I'm short of a bag or two of substrate. Cheers guys, apologies if this answered elsewhere.


----------



## Julian (28 May 2016)

That's perfectly fine, just keep it wet and you're good.


----------



## flappinganimal (28 May 2016)

Fantastic. Thank you!


----------

